# A square agua C.W Merchant Lockport New York with an open pontil and applied top



## Mayhem (Sep 18, 2016)

At the LA Bottle Show I obtained a square aqua C.W Merchant Lockport New York with an open pontil and applied top. It is smaller than the teal and doesn't have the beveled edges. It had some minor interior haze so it is currently out for an interior tumble so sorry no pictures. Has anyone seen one of these and know the value?


----------



## RIBottleguy (Sep 18, 2016)

A picture says a thousand words.  I'm personally skeptical that it is a "perfect square" Merchants, as many are squarish looking rectangles.  Let's see it!


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 18, 2016)

You are correct in that it is a rectangle. I was trying to convey that it isn't the typical teal rectangular bottle with the beveled edges or a tombstone. Unfortunately a picture is one or two weeks away as it is getting tumbled for internal haze. After I acquired it I went around the show to several collectors I know and the gentleman tumbling it had never seen one. Has anyone seen or own an agua C.W. Merchants?


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 18, 2016)

There is an aqua, OP, 5-inch Merchant bottle listed in Knapp's 2006 Price Guide at $148.00.


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 19, 2016)

I've owned an aqua one that sounds similar to yours...sold it some time back.  $120 on eBay.


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you fellow members. Not a bad find. After the tumble I'll have invested $50. $120 to $148 on eBay sounds good to me.


----------

